# What do you do with old saw blades?



## Yamster (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello,

I have some old, dull 10" blades which came from my table saw and chop saw. 

I used to just keep them on a shelf somewhere in my garage shop, but as I have become more active with my woodworking hobby, now I have more than one blade in current use (different types).. sometimes I get confused which ones were the dull one, which one was the still-okay one I put aside for cutting plywood, which one was perfectly fine one but I replaced it to try out a cool blade I just bought.. and etc.

So, to prevent unnecessary confusion, I should either store the old/unusable blades away or throw them away. I'm more opt to the latter as I don't have enough storage space in my small garage shop, but I am not sure how.

Can I just throw it away just like any other garbage? Hmm.. should I at least put some paper/tapes around the sharp (dull, but still sharp enough to hurt someone) edges? Or, should I put it in a recycle bean, since it's made of metal? :blink:

Or, is there even better way of using these blades other than throwing them away? Would someone buy it for scrap metal? Can I repurpose them for something else... like indiviaul size pizza pan, or party size pizza cutter? Maybe I can make one of those shop wall clocks.. but one can use only so many wall clocks...

Any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Resharpen them? :smile:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I mark the date on my blades with a sharpie. Then when resharpened a new date and how many tomes it's been sharpened. Once they're done they make nice targets.


----------



## efrisbee (Nov 11, 2011)

*Old saw blades*

I have made carving knives. You can cut in any weird shape you want, sharpen and use


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Scrapers and blades for shop made planes?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

+1 on Toms plan....I have about 50 of them


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

lawrence said:


> +1 on Toms plan....I have about 50 of them


I haven't done it, just thinking out loud... That said I'd like to see what you've come up with!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*old*

Crafters like to paint pictures on them, some are realy cool.:yes:


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd resharpen them. Then when they are all used up, I'd cut them up to use them for shop aids 9Scrapers / planner blades)

Or you could take the easy way out and ship them to me.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If they're good quality blades to start, have them resharpened. If not, you can make a shop clock...maybe a couple of you've got a buddy or two that like to tinker. 

I wouldn't bother sharpening poor quality blades...the carbide and steel will still be poor quality even if they have sharp teeth. It's good money after bad. How about recycling?


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

I throw mine at soliciters that come near my house.
What ?!?!?!?.........


----------



## Yamster (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm...

How do you resharpen the blade? Is that something I can do it myself? Wait... even if it is, I'm not sure I would be willing to spend that much time; one of those blades have 80 teeth. Or, are there some places that would sharpen the blade? How much do they usually cost?

For those of who suggested making some tools out of old blades... I would guess it will require some welding or other fancy, metal working tools... right?


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Yamster said:


> Hmm...
> 
> How do you resharpen the blade? Is that something I can do it myself?



There are lots of places that will sharpen blades---if you can find a good one it will save you a lot of money and improve your work.

If you have extra sharp blades hanging on the wall you will not be tempted to 'get just one more cut' out of a bad blade.

I stick my dull blades into a 'one price' box and mail them here:Nelsonwoodworks.biz - Home

Good luck----Mike----


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I've set aside some of the more jacked up ones for cutting metal, or, for cutting crap wood, like recycled, or whatever.


After awhile, the metal pile is big enough to make a trip to the scrap yard to earn a few bucks.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Woodworking Talk


----------

